# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Raining Foxes

## Robbo

I know you don't have them in NZ but I am sure you would still like to hunt them.

----------


## Dundee

Are there skins worth anything?

----------


## zimmer

> I know you don't have them in NZ but I am sure you would still like to hunt them.


When I lived out the back of Tyabb I saw a couple. One came up to and past the house and wasn't hanging around for no one. I had my 22-250 with me when living there but didn't have a hope of getting it out in time. Would have been a nice experience to add a fox to my dead animal repertoire. 

I guess if I had done that I could have hung the tail on my car's radio aerial  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chop3r

> Are there skins worth anything?


Not too sure if its still going on but there was a pay out in certain states. New South Wales seems to ring a bell

----------


## Robbo

> Are there skins worth anything?


In Victoria we get $10 for Fox scalps and not much more if you want to go to the trouble of skinning them. Wild Dogs are now fetching $120 for the Scalp to tail skin.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

We had tonnes of them on the farm in Uruguay, nasty little bastards they were

----------

